# Irritated Bees



## Dr.Wax (Apr 30, 2008)

> I know the Italians and Buckfasts are known for their gentleness. So, what do you think I'm doing wrong?


Maybe nothing. It may just be their genetics. Even though they are, as a race, known for gentleness there is some variability with that race. 

It could be that your area's nectar flow has stopped. If that is the case they tend to be more cranky during that time. You could try feeding them prior to an inspection next time and see if that helps.


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

My understanding is that the US Buckfasts are known to be hot and the European Buckfasts are gentle. There is a theory that the main US Buckfast breeding areas are also in known AHB locations and that there may have been some earlier mixing. You are likely not doing anything wrong and the problem is either genetic or a temporary issue. Time will tell. Giving more space will only increase the area that needs cooling and may stress them more if you feel that is the problem. Personally I wouldn't keep US Buckfasts until the hotness trait is bred out of them as there are plenty of good producing gentle strains and hybrids available.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

I appreciate the input. I didn't know the Americanized Buckfasts had hot genetics. I got my queen from R Weaver. 

This evening, I did add syrup and ventilated the hive a little by taking out the entrance reducer and propping up the top cover. We'll see if this helps.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

*Re-Queen*

If my bees were hot I would re-queen and hope for gentler stock. I have had good success with New World Carniolans being very gentle and my golden Italians being very gentle. Even so, sometimes you get a tempermental strain and requeening will often "calm them down" a bit. Just my humble opinion. That said, at a bee meeting recently someone remarked, "If you get 10 beekeepers in a room together and ask a question, you may get 11 different answers!" Good luck to you!


----------



## Price Loftin (Apr 24, 2008)

I picked up a buckfast queen from the same place. Mean bees I got rid of her I love Italians


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Personally I'd requeen too; hot bees are a hassle to work with and, unless you have a truly remote apiary, a liability. Another possibility is that they're being robbed or predated by a skunk or rock-throwing kids or something. Dearths are good times to explore the dark side of colony gentleness.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

I really appreciate everyone's input. I had thought about requeening, but wasn't sure if I should. Since I live in town, I am worried that they may take their aggressiveness beyond the hive.

The fun part will be trying to get in the hive, to find the old girl. I know they won't just let me waltz in and nab her, without a fight. 

Yes, I've heard the comment that 10 beekeepers will give you 11 different answers. 

Today, I will go out and sit by the hive to see what happens. When I first got my package and up until a month ago I've been able to sit near the hive and watch them, with no aggressive behavior. Yesterday, before I put on the syrup and ventilated, I wasn't able to sit long, before a couple came out to send me on my way.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Its that time of the year when the flow starts to end. Those lovely bees that could be worked in shorts last month, are not going to agree with that happening now...


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Monie said:


> I appreciate the input. I didn't know the Americanized Buckfasts had hot genetics. I got my queen from R Weaver.


It isn't so much the 'Americanized' Buckfast' as its the potential (liklihood) of 'Africanized Buckfast' from areas that are recognized as having a high feral AHB population.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

The weather has been mighty humid here, which has them a bit irritated as well.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesrequeeninghot.htm


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

MB, thank you for your posts and the site you maintain chock full of advice and observations.

Like this site its an invaluable resource to us new beeks.

Thanks again!

-J


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Today, I did as I previously posted. I sat near the hive. One or two came to check me out, then went about their business. I sat until my butt got sore from the cinder block. I then decided to stand right next to the hive, just to see what they'd do. I was there several minutes before a couple came to check me out. Then, they went back to what they were doing. Several minutes later, a few more came out to see what I was doing, decided they didn't like me there, and proceeded to escort me to the other side of the fence.

What is different today from yesterday: 
1.It's much cooler, with a slight breeze, and low humidity. 

2. They've taken some of the syrup that I placed on the hive yesterday.


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a hive that is aggressive also. I have wonderered about the likeyhood of AFB in our area, even though these bees aren't said to be this far nortrh. Does anyone know where I can get them tested for that or for those genetics?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the BWeaver "All Stars" same area as RWeaver and Italian's from GA. My All Stars are hotter than my Italians. I can work my Italians in shorts, short sleeve shirt, no gloves, and a viel on. Haven't been stung yet. I can't do that with the All Stars. Learned that the hard way. Some days the All Stars are just fine and some days 4-5 up to 10 bees will come out with an attitude. But I can always stand/sit infront of the hive and watch and never have a problem with them. But I guess there called "All Stars" for a reason. They out work my Italians 10 fold. But I think I will just stick with the Italians from now on, and try a couple of other breeds next year. Just to play it safe. 

And I have read alot that the Buckfast are Hot or Hotter than your average. And hotter than the "All Stars". Or it could be where you get them. I don't think M Bush will buy from the Weavers anymore because of the hotness.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Monie,
I'm just south of you a ways in Indianapolis. My bee's are normally very gently but the past week or so they have been really intolerant. I think they are irritable because of the lack of a flow right now, plus this weather has been hot and humid with thunderstorms popping up around the central portion of the state almost every day. It looks to me like my bee's are hanging around the hive a lot with not much to do right now...other than guard the hive. I wouldn't worry about it. Just my opinion.
Barry


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the input, Barry. 

I'd really hate to requeen if I don't have to. I'll wait to see what happens before I make that decision. What is the latest I should requeen, if that's what I need to do?

Barry, in your experience, when do you suppose the next flow will be? 

I may check back on the hive in a few weeks. Being new to this, and since I don't know what to look for just by observing the comings and goings, I don't want them to get ahead of me.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

I started last year buying swarms from local pest control/beeks here in Ft Worth. Have 7 hives presently I always walk around my hives and will set as close as 20" away. I have never been run away. I will watch for hours. My wife mows and is as close as inches away from the enterances, no problems. If you are having problems watching your hives, I would suggest putting a flag or something that moves in front of the hive so the get use to movement around the enterance.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

As Barry said, it's likely that the bees are just cranky and not "hot" as in having mean genetics. It's not at all uncommon for bees that were very gentle early in the summer to get irritable during the hot, humid "dog days" when there's no flow.

We usually have a "fall flow" here in Indiana, but in my limited experience it's not very consistent or dependable. It's not unusual to hear one beek talk about a great fall flow while another, 40-to-50 miles away, has nothing. Watch for the goldenrod bloom. If the flow is strong in your area, your hives will smell like sweaty gym socks from 40 yards away.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Beaver Dam, You are in for a rude introduction to your bees if you continue that this time of year. If they are very small hives, you might get away with it. It they have built out to two or more boxes, look out with these hot, dry conditions. You are probably on a mesquite flow. When that is gone they will get cranky.

OP, 15 bees? When it gets to 100's bouncing off your veil, then you can call them hot.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Ross.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I didn't see a mention of weather or flow conditions. Both can affect the hives attitude a lot. So can other irritants, skunks, kids with rocks, etc.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Conditions were at the beginning.

Anyway, it has been hot and humid. The flow is either very slow or has stopped. 

I've ventilated the hive as much as I can and I also added syrup. They seem to be much more calm. For the most part, I can sit and watch them. Although, I have gotten the odd bee that wants me to buzz off.

Before I propped up to telescopic cover, I noticed there were 50 or so bees between that and the inner cover. I suspect that they were fanning, because since propping up the top, those bees are no longer there. Not one.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Yep, feeding will calm them down until the feeder runs dry, then look out.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Monie-

I get my equipment and some queens from Rick Cooper in Maine. He is one of only 2 master beekeepers in this state. When I first met him, he told me that his Buckfast's were the only bees he had problems with. He said some days they are just fine. Other days they have an attitude. I get the idea that they are a bit moody. Combine that with the weather, and the dearth and you've got bees with an attitude problem. Good luck


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Monie,
I've never been able to predict when a flow will be....but I can sure recognize it when it's on. The bees shoot out of the boxes like they are being fired from a machine gun! Very exciting. Right now everyone is hanging around the hive...not much coming nor going. Grumpy bees.
On the bright side...my black locust bloom was great this year and my spring honey was more plentiful than most years.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Barry Tolson said:


> Monie,
> I've never been able to predict when a flow will be....but I can sure recognize it when it's on. The bees shoot out of the boxes like they are being fired from a machine gun! Very exciting.



Well, there must be something flowing, because that's exactly what they were doing today! Zip Zip! They weren't hanging around like they did a couple of days ago. Maybe one of them found a "honey hole".


----------

